# 8-year old refuses walks...



## Lenok (Apr 13, 2012)

Good morning! This is my first time posting here.... and I need some advice please. 

Kaizer will turn 8 years old 7/13/14. And, for the past few months he has been refusing walks. He would go out, do his business, and then he'd turn around and would want to go home... 

Last year he was neutered (I was hoping for puppies till last minute...), then after that he had back leg problems... but he's been on prescription diet and treats since then and seems to be doing much better - limping is gone completely... 

He stopped being interested in playing and his toys couple of years ago, he no longer likes to fetch... this leaves walking as the only form of exercise... and I am not asking him to go on our 8 mile hikes as we did years ago - I know he can no longer do that... but at least a mile? What can I do to entice him? He looks so unhappy these days and it just breaks my heart and I don't know what to do to make him want to exercise! Please let me know what you think! Thanks


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just because he's not limping doesn't mean he's not in pain and from your description of his overall demeanour I'd be concerned he's not feeling well, I would get him back to the vet and see if there's something they can do to help him feel better. Hydrotherapy, acupuncture, laser therapy, etc. - all of these have been noted for helping with various ailments and would be worth looking into


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd say he's either still in pain or maybe low thyroid is making him lethargic. If his thyroid is good, then you can ask the vet for an anti-inflammatory med. I know you probably won't want to give a lot, but maybe a low dose 30 minutes before a walk and at least you could get one good walk in a day.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Needs a complete checkup, including x-rays. 

Since my 10 year old GSD just hiked 6 miles, off leash, with me a few days ago.. your 'senior' dog is not acting normally at all and sound like he's in (and has been in) a huge amount of pain.

May be hips? May be elbow? May be?????? Vet can help pin point issue and get some kind of relief for him.

Good luck.


----------



## Lenok (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you all very much! you are right - the way he is behaving is not normal... back tot he vet we go


----------

